# What's a good price on a Stihl 046 in very good condition?



## Banshee (Apr 29, 2008)

What's a good price on a Stihl 046 in very good condition? I've been looking at one. Are these good saws? What's the general opinion of these?


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 29, 2008)

Not good saws, they are GREAT saws!!! It's the same a MS460. The anitvibe is a bit dated, but a nice powerful saw, it will pull a 32" in hardwood, not something I would do everyday, and not as well as you're 660. It's very comfortable with a 25" bar in anything!! I LOVE MINE!!
Depending on how nice it is, $300-$500 is about the going rate it seems. A super clean one, maybe $600.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2008)

+1. I think I paid $500 for mine. It was about 1 year old and had a brand new OEM P&C on it. I suppose it had seen straight gas.


----------



## rxe (Apr 29, 2008)

+1. A great saw. The only better saw is a 361, and that is only better because it cures cancer in addition to sawing wood. 

If I had to keep 1 saw, it would be my 046 (same as a 460).

No idea of US prices....


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 29, 2008)

well...i have 3 or that variety...and am very happy with them...the first thing that i would do is gut the muffler, open up the exhaust port and add the dual port cover..it becomes a whole different saw...ive gotten to the point where i can't even stand to run them stock anymore


----------



## Banshee (May 1, 2008)

I went down to look at the saw. Come to find out it wasn't an 046 but a 034. That's smaller than what I wanted so I passed it up. He also had an 028. What are good prices on these saws? They were both in good shape.


----------



## Airecon (Aug 20, 2008)

*Price for 046 that needs work ???*

Instead of creating a new thread I'll just ask here...

A guy at work said his dad had a 046 for sale. He talked like it was a decent looking saw and it ran but didn't run good. I think once he said it was fouling out. They run a tree service and have about 20 saws so maybe don't have time to work on it. He said they bought it new and doesn't think it's ever had a new piston or rings in it. 

So I'll assume for now, it looks decent, needs a good cleaning, carb rebuild, maybe new rings, new filters and hoses and new B&C-sprocket. What would it be worth in that condition? Also how old are these saws? I think I read they're all Magnums- is this correct? I also read about lifetime warranty on the ignition module, so if that was a problem I might could get him to go back to the dealer for one, since he bought it new.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes they are all Magnums.

Sounds like a carb rebuild for sure, or at least a good tuning.

A parts saw, $150ish (In good rebuildable condition). A rough runner, $300ish, a freshly "built" (read ported and tuned out properly) $600.
Thats JUST the powerhead. Bars and chains you have to figure in.
Just rough figures, you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Airecon (Aug 26, 2008)

*046 cutting out when Hot*

If you read my post two up, Im looking at a 046 a guy at worked told me about. I talked to the guy that has the saw today and he said it cranked and ran good until it gets hot then it cuts out. From what I've read that sounds like an ignition module problem, but my uncle had a small saw once that did the same thing- shop told him it had a cracked cylinder. What do you techs think? What does a new module cost? I see some used ones on ebay, but maybe they're shot when they get hot too. Any clues on looking for a cracked cylinder. He's got two or three 046 (460s??), he should swap a module and see if that fixes it, might not have time.

Then he said he had a 036 he might sell. What would a good running, decent looking one be worth? He's going to look his saws over and get back to me for sure with what he's got and prices. I've learned you need to get em cheap as you can because anything can be wrong with them.

Thanks!


----------



## kevin j (Aug 26, 2008)

I am also looking for a decent 046 or 7900. Lots of ebay and CL junk.......
If anyone of the addicts here has one to sell..... pm me. 

tks, kcj


----------

